# Building a Library...



## Gabriel Barnes (Mar 1, 2019)

Howdy all!

I've been thinking through building a library of late. I love books, lots of books! I've always preferred hardcopy books to digital. But since purchasing Logos, things have changed a little bit. In your estimation which is better, a digital library or a hardcopy library? Or both?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 1, 2019)

Use both. 

I use Logos/Accordance e-books for commentaries, dictionaries, and reference works. These can be very helpful to have in a searchable form that integrates with your Bible study platform.

I use Kindle to get books that are 1) free/cheap, or 2) popular works that don't require deep or repeated reads. 

I use physical print books for things that I'm really drawn to. So serious theology and literary/historical classics are nearly always print books for me (I also don't like reading literary works on a Kindle, so I go for print there unless I can get the book for next to nothing on Kindle.) 

So find which books work best in which format and buy accordingly!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 1, 2019)

Gabriel, a lot depends on how you want to take notes, and whether you can stand to do that electronically. I can't, hence most of my library is hardcopy. It has the added benefit of not being dependent on technology. Power out? I can still read, unless it is at night. I have to read with a pencil in my hand, or it doesn't feel right. I do use some electronic resources, especially for things that are impractical to get any other way. For instance, with PRTS, I have access to Proquest, which gives me hundreds of Ph.D. theses for free electronically, which would be $40 apiece if purchased separately and sent. Bottom line is you have to do what's going to be most comfortable for you, and that is likely to be different from what I do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dekybo (Mar 1, 2019)

It is like you said; it's preference. I strongly prefer hardcopy and that's what my entire library is. There are pros and cons for both sides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 1, 2019)

It depends on many things. One would be cost. Another would be availability - that cuts both ways. I agree with Lane that you don't need electrical power to read a hardback. But I can take 20 Romans commentaries on a plane with me on my iPad. I have also reached the point where my bookshelves in my study are full, so I am very careful when getting new hard copies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 1, 2019)

I echo everything already said. I naturally prefer real books, mostly because I like to feel them and smell them. But since I live overseas and can't get many here, it's been immensely helpful for me to have a growing digital library. Besides, the climate here tends to grow mold in my books. And cockroach eggs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## py3ak (Mar 1, 2019)

JTB.SDG said:


> Besides, the climate here tends to grow mold in my books. And cockroach eggs.



I imagine the mold does a lot to ruin those carefully cultivated cockroach eggs!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TheInquirer (Mar 1, 2019)

I second everything Hamalas said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 2, 2019)

Gabriel Barnes said:


> I've always preferred hardcopy books to digital. But since purchasing Logos, things have changed a little bit. In your estimation which is better, a digital library or a hardcopy library? Or both?



Greetings All,

I am now 67 years old, and my eyes are not what they used to be. Even with glasses, I was having trouble reading small print Bibles and books. So it was my eyes that first drew me to electronic books. To my surprise quickly learned the value-added benefit of Logos resources. Now I far and away prefer electronic books. Below is an excerpt–_a first draft_–of something I am writing at Logos' request, so if it sounds a little like an infomercial that is because it is. 

*A Few Words About Books–Especially Old Books*
I love old books–the way they look and feel in my hands, the faded, yellowish-sepia color, the old fashioned ligatures, and letter '∫'(s) that is almost indistinguishable from 'ƒ,' and yes, I love the way they smell. However, for the most part, I have left all that behind for the enhanced, value-added benefits of my Logos electronic library. Many of my Logos books were purchased even though I already had the physical books in my library. I am selling or giving away most of my paper books. Logos is just that good. My advice to you who are considering Logos is similar to what Jesus once said about the disciples need for a sword. "Then said he unto them, 'But now, he that hath a purse, let him take it, and likewise his scrip: and he that hath no sword, let him sell his garment, and buy one.'" (Luke 22:36)

*Reading Logos Electronic Books*
For those who don't think they can get used to looking at a full-size computer screen for hours at a time–I have good news for you. I do over 80% of my Logos reading and studying on a tablet. Many of the features of the full version are included in the Logos app for tablets and phones. For me, a tablet feels more like a book. I usually have about a dozen resources open at once that I can switch between with a simple tap on the page I am reading and another tap on the book I want in the forefront. The switch only takes a few seconds so I can easily switch from the current to, let's say, a commentary which instantly opens to the verse I am linked to from any or all resources. See how long it takes you to do this with physical books. You are doing your daily Bible reading and come across a verse and want more information on, say, from Matthew Henry's six-volume commentary set. You put your Bible aside and reach for Henry's commentary–Now where is it. "I think it's on a shelf downstairs." You know the rest of the drill. If you are familiar with M. Henry, you know that he will often comment on several verses at a time making it a little challenging to find what you're looking for. For me, problem solved.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bill Duncan (Mar 2, 2019)

What are your plans for your books when you die? That is my struggle. I do periodic purges. I think it is good to give them away while you are still living.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 2, 2019)

py3ak said:


> I imagine the mold does a lot to ruin those carefully cultivated cockroach eggs!


I wish the mold would just leave those poor cockroach eggs alone! Alas, thorns and thistles, thorns and thistles...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## earl40 (Mar 2, 2019)

I have a small physical library which looks good, but is generally a waste of space.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 2, 2019)

Half my 2 bedroom condo is filled with books. I love hard copy, but if could do it over again I'd stay digital. I don't like it, but I could learn to like it. @ 70 years old it isn't as if I have to worry about how long a book (hard copy) will last. They'll no doubt outlast me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm still hoping one of my kids will love theology as much as I do. I'm down to two possibilities. It's not just the books, but my notes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 2, 2019)

jwithnell said:


> I'm still hoping one of my kids will love theology as much as I do. I'm down to two possibilities. It's not just the books, but my notes.



I am in the same situation. My youngest son, although very conversant in Reformed Theology, has not yet professed faith. Recently I asked him the following question. "Do you know why I am highlighting these passage?" When he said no I told him I was doing it for him for the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Praying 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 2, 2019)

While I like my books, nothing compares to electronic access, for example:

*SwordSearcher *(click image to enlarge):




*WordSearch Bible *(click image to enlarge):

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gabriel Barnes (Mar 2, 2019)

Very helpful feedback friends! I certainly love my hardcopy books, but more recently I've started feel the pull of Logos and the benefits that come with that.


----------



## Connor Longaphie (Mar 2, 2019)

I think of books like investments. They have inherent value not only to myself but to any who pick them up and read them. In the case of digital books, if I read them I will gain knowledge will be of use to others but that is not an inherent value of the book that benefits any who reads it, only those who speak to me or listen to me teach on a topic and furthermore is dependent on my level of understanding of that book. For that reason, I prefer physical books provided they are well built. If I cannot pass them on when I die to my children or my church or my seminary then its inherent value is minimized to only myself objectively and subjectively to other dependent on my level of comprehension and use of that material. Logos books are also often the same price as the physical copy. So why invest 60 dollars on Calvin's institutes in a form that is 1. tied to an app that probably won't exist in 100 years and 2. that can only benefit the owner of the logos account and those who speak with them on the matter to a lesser extent when you could pay 60 dollars for a physical copy that can be gifted and read by a different person every year if people so wished it to be done in such a way. What that has meant for me is that I buy reference works on logos for quick access and to avoid waste of paper/space etc and I buy all of the cheap "complete works" sets on kindle in order to save money. So, I have thousands of church fathers and Puritans on kindle that only cost me around 20 dollars CAD in total. And I have a relatively okay amount of physical books that are mainly systematics, commentaries, and other books of undeniable spiritual worth (usually which have stood the test of time). If a book is small I will likely not buy the hardcopy. So my physical library is a collection of heavy hitting and comprehensive books that can, for the most part, give you a very well rounded and sufficient understanding of the Reformed faith. Which I will be glad to pass on to my children.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ed Walsh (Mar 2, 2019)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> While I like my books, nothing compares to electronic access, for example:



How do you post thumbnails that we can click to expand? Are there any how-to pages on the PB?

Thanks.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 2, 2019)

Building a library? Well, there's dealing with the construction trades, building permits, finding a suitably sized lot, the architect, the local zoning commission. . .

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Gabriel Barnes (Mar 2, 2019)

bookslover said:


> Building a library? Well, there's dealing with the construction trades, building permits, finding a suitably sized lot, the architect, the local zoning commission. . .


Yes, you are very correct! I do hope one day to build my own study.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 2, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> How do you post thumbnails that we can click to expand? Are there any how-to pages on the PB?
> 
> Thanks.


After saving images to your computer, select _Upload a File_ in the post editing window. Then you will see options to post thumbnails or the entire image (not usually recommended for wide images) to be uploaded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 2, 2019)

I've got the Logos free reading app, and have gotten the free books available with it, plus a few I've bought. I also have a Kindle and quite a few books on it. I haven't done due diligence to learn how to search, take notes and find them later ... so I haven't taken advantage of the features available, that might enhance my digital experience ... and I'm leery of the blue screen over exposure to the eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabriel Barnes (Mar 2, 2019)

JimmyH said:


> I've got the Logos free reading app, and have gotten the free books available with it, plus a few I've bought. I also have a Kindle and quite a few books on it. I haven't done due diligence to learn how to search, take notes and find them later ... so I haven't taken advantage of the features available, that might enhance my digital experience ... and I'm leery of the blue screen over exposure to the eyes.


Right! I've always had a hard time with reading on screens such as kindle and what have you. But there just seems to be something different about the Logos reading experience. And as you said it has many more features that are quite profitable when used. I do know that there is some settings that can put Logos into a low-light mode....I use that one quite often.


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 2, 2019)

Gabriel Barnes said:


> Right! I've always had a hard time with reading on screens such as kindle and what have you. But there just seems to be something different about the Logos reading experience. And as you said it has many more features that are quite profitable when used. I do know that there is some settings that can put Logos into a low-light mode....I use that one quite often.


Thanks for the info. Eventually I may try this subscription program AMR linked to. A monthly fee and it offers the opportunity to upgrade if I understand it correctly. In the long run it is perhaps more cost effective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gabriel Barnes (Mar 2, 2019)

JimmyH said:


> Thanks for the info. Eventually I may try this subscription program AMR linked to. A monthly fee and it offers the opportunity to upgrade if I understand it correctly. In the long run it is perhaps more cost effective.


You bet brother! I certainly have profited from Logos with the minimum knowledge that I have on how to use it!


----------



## bookslover (Mar 2, 2019)

Gabriel Barnes said:


> Right! I've always had a hard time with reading on screens such as kindle and what have you. But there just seems to be something different about the Logos reading experience. And as you said it has many more features that are quite profitable when used. I do know that there is some settings that can put Logos into a low-light mode....I use that one quite often.



Well, with the money you have to shell out for Logos, that reading experience ought to come with singing and dancing, and maybe some colored lights!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gabriel Barnes (Mar 2, 2019)

bookslover said:


> Well, with the money you have to shell out for Logos, that reading experience ought to come with singing and dancing, and maybe some colored lights!


Well, maybe so...


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 2, 2019)

JimmyH said:


> Thanks for the info. Eventually I may try this subscription program AMR linked to. A monthly fee and it offers the opportunity to upgrade if I understand it correctly. In the long run it is perhaps more cost effective.


For the Faithlife Connect _Essentials _level, the $15 monthly fee is absorbed with the two free ebooks one gets each month that you select from thousands at Logos, as well as two courses per year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Mar 3, 2019)

I am a bibliophile, but decided to switch to Bible software and PDF cloud storage for the following reasons:

1) *Search* *ability.* This was my top reason. Books' indices, assuming they have one (not all do), are good but never comprehensive. But I n Logos, for example, I can search every single occurrence of any word I wish instantly in an ordered list form.

2) *Portability.* As others have said, I can have at my fingertips hundreds and hundreds of books at any given time, and even tote them around in my backpack.

3) *Security.* My father-in-law told me of a friend of his who suffered a house fire, which cost him his entire library of books. This will never happen with electronics (at least it would be far more difficult). If my house catches on fire, I will lose a lot, for sure, but not my books. Even if I lose my electronics, all my books are stored on the cloud.

4) *Unlimited notes and highlights.* I can write as much as I want in any electronic book and never run out of room. I can even completely erase notes or highlights in order to change or dispose of what I wrote, all without damaging the book.

Yes, I loath the fact that my books now require batteries, but I think the trade-off for the above benefits, even with my bibliophilia, is worth it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 3, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I am a bibliophile, but decided to switch to Bible software and PDF cloud storage for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) *Search* *ability.* This was my top reason. Books' indices, assuming they have one (not all do), are good but never comprehensive. But I n Logos, for example, I can search every single occurrence of any word I wish instantly in an ordered list form.
> 
> ...


I heard a bio of Thomas Goodwin on Ligonier radio last week that mentioned him losing much of his voluminous library in the great fire of 1666. I'm not positive, but I think I remember reading that John Owen also lost much of his also as a result of that fire.


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 4, 2019)

JimmyH said:


> I heard a bio of Thomas Goodwin on Ligonier radio last week that mentioned him losing much of his voluminous library in the great fire of 1666. I'm not positive, but I think I remember reading that John Owen also lost much of his also as a result of that fire.


As did Thomas Gouge.


----------

